# Small White Winged Bugs



## wolfpack629 (6 mo ago)

We moved into a new build home, NC Zone 8, and decided to kill the contractor grade seed and seed new Bermuda. Used GCI Turf's Alpha Bermuda Blend, https://gciturfacademy.com/collections/gci-grass-seed/products/gci-grass-seed-1.

The lawn is coming in alright but I have noticed a ton of these small, black, white-winged bugs crawling on the dirt. What are they and are they an issue?

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## 7824 (Oct 23, 2019)

Run the image through google lens to get your answer.


----------



## wolfpack629 (6 mo ago)

The suspense is killing me.


----------



## wolfpack629 (6 mo ago)

learningeveryday said:


> Run the image through google lens to get your answer.


Good ole Chinch Bugs. Thank you for the Google Lens suggestion.


----------

